# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Apicultura  Las abejas son capaces de detectar las flores que ofrecen mejor polen antes de aterrizar

## Polinizaciones

Las abejas son capaces de relacionar las diferencias en la calidad delpolen con características florales, como el *color de los pétalos*, así como la tierra de las flores que ofrecen los mejores frutos, según revela un nuevo estudio realizado por investigadores de la Universidad de Exeter, en Reino Unido. A diferencia del néctar, las abejas no ingieren polen mientras se alimentan de las flores, por lo que hasta ahora no ha estado claro si son capaces de establecer relaciones asociativas entre el producto que parece que tiene una flor y la calidad de su polen. El estudio utilizó abejorros recolectores bajo condiciones controladas para probar si aprenden sobre las flores durante la recolección de polen. Sus resultados muestran que* los abejorros pueden evaluar individualmente las muestras de polen* y discriminar entre ellas durante la colecta, formando rápidamente preferencias por un tipo particular de polen. Los resultados, publicados en la revista «Journal of Experimental Biology», indican que el comportamiento de forrajeo de polen implica el aprendizaje y la toma de decisiones individuales, lo que puede permitir a las abejas *aprender rápidamente qué flores proporcionan el polen más nutritivo* para criar a sus pequeños. La doctora Natalie Hempel de Ibarra, profesora titular de Neuroetología de la Universidad de Exeter, subraya: «Todavía se sabe muy poco acerca de cómo las abejas deciden qué flores visitar para la recolección de polen. Aprender sencillamente las funciones florales a base de las recompensas de polen, sin necesidad de recompensa de néctar, es una manera rápida y eficaz de reconocer las especies de flores que las abejas han experimentado previamente que son las mejores». En esta línea, Elizabeth Nicholls, exestudiante de doctorado en la Universidad de Exeter y ahora investigadora postdoctoral en la Universidad de Sussex, en Reino Unido, añade: «Las abejas necesitan poder *seleccionar las flores que proporcionan el alimento más nutritivo para la cría de sus retoños*. Como los abejorros no comen polen cuando se alimentan, no estaba claro si o cómo podrían ser capaces de evaluar las diferencias en la calidad"». «Aquí hemos demostrado que *pueden detectar diferencias en el polen, incluso antes de aterrizar*, lo que significa que pueden ser capaces de saber, simplemente por el color de los pétalos de las flores, cuáles merece la pena visitar», concluye.   Polinizaciones SAC - Polinizacion, Miel y Derivados Materiales y Equipos, ApinoticiasTemas similares: Serbia: realizan control preventivo para detectar miel fraudulenta Europa: finalmente el polen es considerado un componente de la miel EE.UU.: estudio comprueba que la mayoría de la miel vendida no contiene polen Artículo: Productores comunales de fibra de vicuña ofrecen 2.5 toneladas a Lanificio Piacenza Chile: SAG responde con cautela a eventual fuga de transgénicos y polen contaminado

----------

